# hometown @ testing please do not reply



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

There has been a new Rally added to the rally programme. The Rally is at testing please do not reply in hometown, Yorkshire starting 15/08/2017

More information will be available at the following url once the entry has been approved and active (Normally within 24hrs): 
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=1033

If you have any questions about the rally or want to chat about it then please post in this thread.


----------

